# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Anfänger Snowboard, worauf achten?

## Red

Wie der Titel schon sagt. Was sollte man beachten als Anfänger beim Snowboard Kauf?
Werde mich zwar eh im Laden noch beraten lassen, aber schadet ja nix, schonmal ein wenig bescheid zu wissen.

Ich hatte jetzt einen Tag am Board, hatte ein sauweiches recht gebrauchtes Völkl Board vom Verleih unter den Füßen.
Würde jetzt für das nächste Wochenende nochmal ein etwas härteres leihen wollen.

Ich bin halt halbwegs groß, schwer und hab sehr lange Füße (185x86x47).
Boots würde ich dem Verleiher jetzt die fast neuen Northwave Freedom abkaufen, weil die einfach gut passen.

----------


## Red

Ok, erste Ansage vom Verleiher/Shop: Du brauchst kein härteres Board, sondern deutlich härtere Boots. Klang pausibel. Ordentliche Boots, die nicht die ganze Energie schlucken, gute Bindung, allroundiges auch gerne gebrauchtes Board für den Anfang.

----------


## koller75

Hallo,

ein bisserl kenn ich mich in dem Gebiet aus, also da mit den Härteren Boots hast schon recht, damit tust dir sicher leichter. Was ich dir noch raten könnte ist für den Anfang ein - für deine größe - etwas zu kurzes Snowboard zu nehmen! 
Du wirst zwar nicht so schnell mit nem kürzeren Board, wirst du aber als Anfänger auch nicht brauchen =) Jedenfalls ist das kürzere Board einfach leichter um-die-Kurve zu bewegen. 

Des weiteren solltest du dir gedanken über die Stellung deiner Bindung am Board machen. Ich selbst werd für immer und ewig bei Duckstance bleiben, also von den Winkeln die auf der Bindungsplatte oben stehen 15° / -15°. Das ist aber reine Geschmackssache, also müsstest du rumprobieren wie's für dich am angenehmsten is. 

Versuch mal die:  15° / 0° ; 10° / -10° ; 15° / 8° 

Natürlich solltest du in weiterer Folge dein Board auch dem gewünschten Anwendungsgebiet angepasst wählen, aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel =)


Greets, Koller

----------


## Gonzo0815

Kürzeres Board bring meist mehr Fun.

Kann zwar nur von den Aplinboards reden aber dort gilt gleiches. Je kürzer desto handlicher, aber eben nicht mehr so stabil wenns schneller wird. 
Je härter/fester der Boot umso mehr Kontrolle hast du übers Board und brauchst (vor allem zu Beginn) nicht so viel Kraft.

Bindungseinstellung is eine eigene Wissenschaft. Früher habe ich für jede Piste das Setup verändert, heute bin ich dafür zu faul und fahr einfach mit dem "Wohnzimmer Setup" durch die Weltgeschichte.

----------


## Red

Also war gestern mit einem anderen Board und den besseren Boots fahren.

Allerdings war das Leihbrett zu lang und vor allem zu breit für meinen Geschmack. Bei Schuhgröße 47 bzw. 30,5er Boots muss ich breite Boards fahren, aber das gestern war zu viel.

Die härteren Boots helfen definitiv, das etwas härtere Board fand ich auch besser. Aber die Länge und Breite vom ersten Brett war besser.

Bindungswinkel bin ich jetzt 15/0° gefahren, fühlt sich gut an.

Zweiter Tag auf dem Brett und ich falle seltener, aber härter.  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Zweiter Tag auf dem Brett und ich falle seltener, aber härter.


Haha, das kommt mir bekannt vor. Nur bei mir liegt es 15 Jahre zurück  :EEK!: 

Wenn du testen kannst ist es immer super, da merkt man gleich die Unterschiede und was einem liegt. Ich bin ein Freund von kürzeren Boards. Der Speed ist mir nicht mehr wichtig, das Feeling muss passen. Carven über alles  :Big Grin:

----------


## druelli

Hi Gonzo,
was bitte heisst "Wohnzimmer Setup"?
Ist Dein Haus schief????? :Stick Out Tongue: 

L.G.

Dany

----------


## Gonzo0815

> "Wohnzimmer Setup"?
> Ist Dein Haus schief?????


Hehe, nö das Haus is gearade obwohl es am Hang steht  :Wink: 

Ich meine damit, das ich jetzt nicht mehr so viel am Bindungswinkel herumschraube. Früher habe ich je nach Pistenbeschaffenheit den Winkel angepasst. 
Seit ein paar Jahren ist es mir aber zu blöd und ich hab mich auf irngendwas in der Mitte eingeschossen. Damit kann ich eben nicht am letzten Zacken unterwegs sein, darum "Wohnzimmer Setup"

Gruß Tom

----------


## koller75

@Gonzo ich versteh dich sehr gut =)War früher auch immer so... alles perfekt anpassen und so. Hab mich auch immer darauf konzentriert möglichst "schön" bzw. "Lehrbuchmässig" zu fahren. Mittlerweile ist mir das zu blöd und ich fahr einfach so, dass es mir einfach Spaß macht^^

----------


## Red

Board wird es jetzt wohl ein Nitro Prime in 159 oder 163cm (bei 185) in Wide. Dazu evtl eine Burton Cartel Bindung. Würde ich beides zu einem guten Kurs bekommen. Beim lokalen Händler aber zum Internetpreis, weil gerade schon wieder Ausverkauf ist.

----------


## koller75

Also mit Nitro Boards hab ich persönlich noch keine Erfahrung, von Freunden aber gehört dass die auf jeden Fall halten, was sie versprechen.

Mit Burton Bindungen hab ich Erfahrung, da hatte ich bereits einige und kann dir nur sagen TOP! Also ich war bis jetzt mit JEDER Burton Bindung zufrieden! Die einzige Bindung die aus meiner pers. Erfahrung mit den Burton mithalten konnte war die Atomic Mojito.

Alles in allem glaub ich dass du mit dem Nitro/Burton Setup sicherlich zufrieden sein und viel Spaß haben wirst =)

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ich kenn nur die Niro Raceboards von vor 10 Jahren.
Das waren allerdings kompromisslose Dinger. Gut in der Ausführung und Machart aber das RS Board unfahrbar auf normalen Pisten. 
Was die heute noch können, kann ich net sagen aber damals waren die nicht so schlecht.

Und bei den "Schaltafeln"  :Stick Out Tongue:  hatte ich noch nie viel Ahnung.

----------


## Red

Hab jetzt von drei Verkäufern unabhängig voneinander eine Empfehlung für das Nitro Prime bekommen als gutes günstiges Allmountain Board.
Werde es wohl in 159cm nehmen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Na dann, kaufen kaufen kaufen  :Big Grin: 

Also wenn du das Board etwas kürzer nimmst, ist es zwar wendiger, dafür aber sehr unruhig bei höherer Geschwindigkeit.
Ich mags eher wendig als stabil.

----------


## Red

Naja, als Anfänger ist man ja nicht so schnell unterwegs, da passt das kürzere denk ich schon.
Bindung ist jetzt doch eine Nitro/Raiden Blackhawk geworden, mit Alu Chassis, aller erdenklicher Scheiß einstellbar.

Bei der Stance Width bin ich mir noch unsicher. Die Empfehlung von blue-tomato Körpergrösse x 0,33 zu nehmen wird schon sehr breitbeinig. Alle anderen Empfehlungen im Netz sind schmaler. Fühlt sich im Wohnzimmer auch nicht gut an. Ich werd's wohl auch mal mit zwei Zentimeter weniger versuchen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Beim Stand wurde ich auf alle Empfehlungen scheint**en

Board auf den Boden legen davor stellen und draufhüpfen (etwas in die Knie dabei). Dann hast du nämlich genau die Breite die du brauchst  :Wink: 

Dann Bindung montieren und testen ob's auf Dauer auch funzt.
Die einzige Frage die sich stellt ist ob du genau mittig oder etwas hinter der Mitte stehst. 

Die ganzen Richtwerte empfinde ich als grobe Richtlinien die man nicht zu Ernst nehmen sollte. Denn wenn du mal einen Tag lang am Board stehst und die Richtwerte passen nicht zu deiner Anatomie hast du richtig Freude  :Wink:

----------


## Red

Also...zwei mal auf dem eigenen Board gestanden jetzt, saugeil, fährt sich richtig gut, auf der Piste mit Neuschnee, über Buckel, auf Eis  :Wink: 
Gestern den insgesamt vierten Tag gefahren, ab mittags ging endlich das Carven, nachdem die Drehungen jetzt relativ sicher sitzen. Ist schon ein geiles Gefühl, wenn man dann endlich sauber runterkommt.

Die steifen Boots und die ordentliche Bindung machen schon echt was aus, denke ich.

Und nachdem wir gestern kaum Pause gemacht haben, bin ich schon etwas im Arsch heute.  :Smile:

----------


## koller75

Wie hast du jetzt die Bindung eingestellt? Würde mich interessieren, da du bereits nach 4 Tagen das Carven beherrscht  :Wink: Ich hatte heuer bereits 16 Tage am Brettl und bin nach wie vor jedesmal am Tag drauf ganz schön im Arsch ;P

----------


## Red

18°/0°, ein wenig Forward Lean, 59cm Stance Weite.

1. Tag Schmitten/Zell am See, 2. Tag Ochsenkopf, 3. Tag Spitzingsee, 4. Tag Spitzingsee.
Ich bin ja früher auch schon mal auf dem Skateboard gestanden, das hilft wahrscheinlich. Dazu hat mir meine Freundin ein paar Tipps gegeben und ich hab mir Schulungsvideos angesehen. Die ersten drei Tage habe ich praktisch nur die üblichen Übungen gefahren, wie sie auch in den Kursen üblich sind.
Gestern war es aber auch einfach, entweder pulvriger Neuschnee oder eisharte Piste, da dreht es sich leicht. Schwierig finde ich es noch, wenn es so richtig griffig ist, das verzeiht einfach keinen Fehler, da liegst sofort auf der Nase, wenn du verkantest.

----------


## koller75

Die Stance scheint mir vernünftig, das fahren der "standard-Übungen" ebenfalls =)

Bezüglich des Verkantens: Weißt du deinen Belagsseitigen Kantenwinkel? Solltest du Belagsseitig 0° (Eben) Winkel zwischen Kante und Belag haben Verkantest du leichter! Ich schleif' die Kante Belagsseitig immer 0,5° - 1° an, damit Verkantet man nicht so leicht, da beim "Geraden" stehen, also komplettem aufliegen der Lauffläche keine Kante den Schnee berührt! Wenn deine Kanten eben zum Belag verlaufen aber schon!

----------


## Red

Den Kantenwinkel kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Aber eigentlich sind auch weniger die Kanten des Boards das Problem, als die Kanten im hartgewalzten Schnee.  :Wink: 
Ich komme mit dem Teil echt gut klar. Überrascht mich selbst.
Rückwärts fahren wäre auch mal interessant als nächste "Übung". Also weniger das Fahren, als mehr das drehen in und aus Rückwärtsfahrt.

Wo in Österreich hat man eigentlich Ende März noch sicher genug Schnee? Will da zum Abschluss der Wintersaison nochmal mit der Freundin Urlaub machen.

----------


## georg

> Wo in Österreich hat man eigentlich Ende März noch sicher genug Schnee?


 Mit Betonung auf sicher in jedem Gletscherskigebiet.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 
Ansonsten alles wo die Talstationen so um 1500-1800m liegen zB Obertauern. Ende März kannst das aber durchaus kurzfristig nach Durchsicht der Webcams planen/buchen/einfach fahren, bist dann halt heuer im Osterwochenende.
Alles wo die Talstationen unter rund 1500m liegen muß entweder kräftig beschneit sein, oder du fährst mit dem Lift runter.
Ende März ist einfach geil. Da gehst am Vormittag Skifahren und am Nachmittag im See schwimmen oder auf den Südwänden in Sommerkleidung klettern. Ein Traum.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Den Kantenwinkel kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


 Mit 100%iger Sicherheit hängen die Kanten ca 1° wie koller75 beschrieben hat. Ich kenn kein/en Ski/Snowboard wo tatsächlich die Kanten mit dem Belag plan rausgehen und spitzer sind als 89-90°. Sonst würden sich die Leute damit nur dastessn. Das machst im Rennsport aber nicht normal.

edit: Aber wenn der Verdacht besteht ist nichts einfacher als nachzusehen: Lineal am Belag aufstellen und schaun ob die Kanten nach außen abfallen, dh den Abstand zum Lineal (minimal es geht ja nur um 1° und das auf wenige mm) vergrößern. Wenn ja -> ok. Rein rechnerisch (tan 1° * Breite der Kante)  ergibt sich ungefähr ein halbes zehntel Millimeterchen..  :Wink:  ..aber das sieht man wirklich.

nochn edit: Belag hängend schleifen ist auch einfach: Im Abstand von 60mm (60*sin1°=1,05) eine Distanz (Blech) mit 1mm Dicke am Belag anbringen und dann mit eine Schlichtfeile die Kante im Winkel feilen. Braucht etwas Gefühl ist aber keine große Sache.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Gleichgewichtssinn trainieren macht das Kantenanschleifen überflüssig  :Wink: 

Bei Sonwobardanfängern ist das größte Problem das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Hat man den Dreh aber mal raus, braucht man keine Kante mehr extra hängend schleigfen. Also jedenfalls nicht zum Belag. 

Was das Carven am Board auch ungemein erleichtert ist das "in die Knie gehn"! Bei den meisten ist das nämlich der Fehler, stehen am Board wie ein nasser Sack und lehnen sich als ganzes in die Richtung in die sie wollen.
Wenn du richtig Druck auf die Kante bringen willst musst du in die Knie beim Schwungansatz und mit einer Oberkörperdrehung den Schwung einleiten. Zusätzlich noch druch aus den Beinen ausüben und schon funktionierts auf der Kante zu carven.

----------


## el panecillo

was ich in meinen 10 jahren am board gelernt hab und gern weitergebe:

- lieber ein bissl breitbeiniger draufstehn, als man sich "normal" denken würde. das gibt mehr kontrolle und "zwingt" einen etwas mehr in die knie zu gehn. 
- je kürzer desto spass; außer bei wirklich hohen geschwindigkeiten und ruppigen pisten, dann bist wohl mit einem etwas längeren besser dran weils nicht so schnell unruhig wird.
- immer gut in die knie gehn. das erleichtert sowohl pisten- als auch powderfahren immens, auch wenns disziplin braucht und am anfang anstrengend wirkt.
- leichtbau zahlt sich aus. fahr derzeit ein elan inverse (laut elan das leichteste freestyle/freeride brett das es gibt, auch wenn burton das selbe vom vapor sagt) und es ist ein traum. kombiniert mit halbwegs leichter bindung und boots ist das eine wahre freude zum fahren, weil man vergisst dass man tatsächlich ein brett unten drangeschnallt hat. man kann sich wirklich voll und ganz aufs fahren konzentrieren. bei mir vielleicht ausschlaggebender weil ich selbst sehr leicht bin.
- ich persönlich mags, wenn der hintere (bei mir rechte) fuß etwas weiter hinten steht. das erleichtert nicht nur das powdern, sondern gefällt mir auch auf der piste ganz gut. aber ist denk ich geschmackssache.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Ist halt wie überall, wenn man´s lange und intesiv genug macht entwickelt man seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Aber das "in die Knie gehen" ist wirklich das größte Problem das man bei den Anfängern sieht. Alle hängen sie wie ein nasser Sack Kartoffeln am Board und reissen um die Ecke.
Dabei geht es mit etwas in die Knie und einer schönen Oberkörperdrehung so einfach und leicht. 

Am Raceboard ist ein Bindungswinkle und eine anständige Vorlage am hinteren Fuß auch sehr hilfreich  :Wink:

----------


## Red

Mit dem Gleichgewicht hatte ich nur kurz Probleme. Aber stimmt schon, das in die Knie gehen und den Oberkörper zu drehen ist das, was ich am Anfang am meisten vernachlässigt habe.
Die Arme hoch zu nehmen hilft auch ungemein. Wenn der Führungsarm in die gewünschte Fahrtrichtung zeigt, dreht alles andere sich eh mit.

Jemanden erfahrenen zu haben, egal ob Skilehrer oder guten Freund, der einen mal beobachtet und dann sagt was nicht passt, ist auf jeden Fall eine große Hilfe. Sobald man dann die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit beachtet, geht alles plötzlich wie von selbst.

----------


## Red

Drei Tage Boarden hinter mir im Zillertal - konkret Hochfügen, Hochzillertal, und Zell-Gerlos - fahren, fahren, fahren bis ich heute in dem schweren davonschmelzenden Schnee kaum noch das Board drehen konnte.

Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr so platt.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> fahren, fahren, fahren


 Neid.. dafür war ich vorgestern am Grossvenediger oben. Ich war auch schon lange nicht mehr so platt. Der Anstieg war ja bei teilweise Sonnenschein aber oben hat es so zugezogen, dass ich nur noch mit GPS runtergefunden hab.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Komplettes White-Out. Die Abfahrt war fast anstrengender als das Raufhatschen.

----------


## hillaryME

> Drei Tage Boarden hinter mir im Zillertal - konkret Hochfügen, Hochzillertal, und Zell-Gerlos - fahren, fahren, fahren bis ich heute in dem schweren davonschmelzenden Schnee kaum noch das Board drehen konnte.Ich war schon ewig nicht mehr so platt.

 Das klingt ja nach einem richtig guten "Kurzurlaub"  :Smile:  Auf in den nächsten, der Winter ist schon fast da!

----------


## Red

Wird bereits geplant.  :Smile:

----------

